# Mikhail Koklyaev strongman .



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this man is one of my favorite strongmen .
















and he seems a top bloke too .


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

he proper takes the p1ss dont he lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

That is sumink else, did you see how far he went down in the first vid. When he took his hands off I thought oh right this is a trick/joke vid but when he squated I was totally amazed.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The guys a legend.

All the 3 videos above where all from the one workout in Glasgow.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

very impressive indeed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mischa comes across as a decent bloke and i hope he gets to win wsm soon he is a real power house , i`ll try find last years log pressing against big Z both were incredible .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i met savickas the man is huge here he is against mischa ....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Who was the british strongman about 10-15 years back with massive shoulders , dont know why but steve brooks comes to mind. He was never that great but had a set of shoulders on him


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Who was the british strongman about 10-15 years back with massive shoulders , dont know why but steve brooks comes to mind. He was never that great but had a set of shoulders on him


lol er dunno m8

could of been

eddie ellwood

jaime reeves (world strongest man)

gary taylor (world strongest man)

are we talking british champion or wsm winner but british ?

any descriptions ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Only about 2 weeks until the qualifiers, can't wait!! :thumb:


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

200kg log lift... ffs im struggling to even deadlift that i can only lift the bar to my knees


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

It was brooks





Always thought this dude was good for his size, he held his own. Andrew "stumpy " raines. Legs like oak trees


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember Steve was at the last strongman event I took part in. He was one of the reasons I didn't do another lol. His gym is quite local to me and I may well train there on occasion.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thought id post a video up of daz .......






these are not full squats they are for over head pressing gary taylor employs the same tech .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I remember Steve was at the last strongman event I took part in. He was one of the reasons I didn't do another lol. His gym is quite local to me and I may well train there on occasion.


did his shoulders look as impressive in real life or more ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> did his shoulders look as impressive in real life or more ?


HaHa. What can I say lol. He might read this and give me some stick:lol: Lets say he was a big lad back then and hasn't shrunk a great deal since.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ewen said:


> this man is one of my favorite strongmen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could see he loved doing that.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

What a legend!


----------

